# Yahoo Group for those thinking about connecting with half-siblings etc



## solomum (Apr 17, 2012)

Dear All,

I've started a closed Yahoo group ie members only... for anyone who is thinking about/interested in contacting half-siblings and donors. It's for people in the UK - whether using UK gametes or gametes from abroad. It will be open to parents as well as offspring (adults) and anyone else who has a direct interest in this topic to share ideas/thoughts/advice/information (though not identifying information about particular donors). I thought it might be a good place to start the debate.

The site is: http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/dsconnectionsuk/

NB When you post to a yahoo group your e-mail address always comes up... so if you wish to be anonymous please join from an anonymising e-mail address.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

